# as sure as eggs is eggs...



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

allright, there are too many damned eggs to choose from these days, in the supermarket


which eggs are the best???

I found these articles:

How to Buy the Best Possible Eggs

Healthy Eggs: What To Buy


still digesting them...


meanwhile here is a musical interlude







pre EVH fingertapping at 2:37


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Test results of different brands: Eggs - Blog - Marketplace


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Own a few chickens. They are fun.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

No idea - I can't eat the damned things any more. Whenever I do I end up with terrible stomach pain (between the belly button and the pelvic bone), gas, bloating, etc. and all the unpleasantness that goes along with those.

I would kill to be able to eat eggs again, but the pain simply isn't worth it. That being said, I can eat things that have egg in them. I couldn't eat french toast, but I can eat other stuff that contains eggs without any trouble.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that's a drag!!

have you tried just the egg whites?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bolero said:


> pre EVH fingertapping at 2:37


actually no. the original line up of van halen began in 74 but eddie had bands before that. the debut album was released in 78 though


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Eggs are not good. Don't buy any.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Eggs are not good. Don't buy any.


Certainly if you can lay your own you're much better off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Eggs are not good. Don't buy any.


How so?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

laristotle said:


> How so?


I'm not telling.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Brown eggs taste better to me than white


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

He's a good egg


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

20 plus years ago I worked in a factory that washed, sorted and packaged eggs from huge racks that came from farms into your common egg cartons. The truth is, all the no name brands, store brands and premium brands all came from the same handful of farms. Swap out the cartons at one end of the machine and PRESTO, Sobeys eggs become Bon-e-best.

For high quality eggs, I would use freshness as my primary deciding factor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Player99 said:


> I'm not telling.


I guess I'll keep on enjoying them then.
I love fried chicken embryos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I guess I'll keep on enjoying them then.
> I love fried chicken embryos.


Watch the documentary "Eating You Alive". Here's a trailer for it:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Here's a trailer for it:


I didn't see anything in that vid in regards to eggs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I didn't see anything in that vid in regards to eggs.


No, you have to watch the doc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Eggs are not good. Don't buy any.





laristotle said:


> How so?





Player99 said:


> I'm not telling.





laristotle said:


> I guess I'll keep on enjoying them then.
> I love fried chicken embryos.





Player99 said:


> Watch the documentary "Eating You Alive". Here's a trailer for it:





laristotle said:


> I didn't see anything in that vid in regards to eggs.





Player99 said:


> No, you have to watch the doc.


I'm not going to waste my time watching a doc just because you choose not to back up your fear mongering in your own words.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Get your eggs straight from the coop, you'll be fine.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Can someone find this?

Archie: "Edith, whats for supper!"

Edith: "We're having tongue, Archie."

Archie: "Tongue?! I aint eatin nuttin that come outa a cow's mouth!! Make me a coupla eggs!!!"


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Brown eggs taste better to me than white


Egg Racist, Harumph and Harumph again.
*#*(


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Get your eggs straight from the Co-op, you'll be fine.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

vadsy said:


> Get your eggs straight from the coop, you'll be fine.


We get ours from a farm 5 mins south of us.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Fixed it for ya.


I don't believe that's what I meant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I'm not going to waste my time watching a doc just because you choose not to back up your fear mongering in your own words.


I watched the documentary months ago. I cannot remember the exact scientific explanation from the documentary, and knowing how important it is to get it right, I cannot paraphrase in case I misquote. If you watch the video, and follow some, if not all it's findings, your older self will thank you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Appreciate your concern.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I don't believe that's what I meant.


Don't be thick.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Don't be a dick.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

*Eggs are good.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

a snippet from a nutritionist

3 Reasons Vegetarians Can Age Faster (Controversial, but True)

1. Missing essential dietary fats necessary for healthy joints, proper heart and brain function,
anti-inflammatory effects throughout the body, and smooth glowing skin

2. AGE’s and aging from a diet high in carbohydrates consisting of grains (often highly refined),
starchy carbohydrates and refined, ‘fake’ foods like artificial meat.

3. Depleted collagen—One of the more obvious places you will see collagen deficiency is in the skin.
Collagen helps give the skin resilience, so if eggs, dairy, fish, and meat are eliminated from the
diet, you will see this deficiency every time you look in the mirror!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

*Eggs are still good.*

*







*


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

laristotle said:


> a snippet from a nutritionist
> 
> 3 Reasons Vegetarians Can Age Faster (Controversial, but True)
> 
> ...


Cool story brah...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Cool story brah...


Wow. It took me 15 mins to read through that article.
And you soaked it all in in less than 2 min!?
I'm impressed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Wow. It took me 15 mins to read through that article.
> And you soaked it all in in less than 2 min!?
> I'm impressed.


Because I watched the documentary. I also watched "What The Health".


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Fixed that for you.


You'll note you directed that at yourself...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

laristotle said:


> a snippet from a nutritionist
> 
> 3 Reasons Vegetarians Can Age Faster (Controversial, but True)
> 
> ...


1- You can get everything you need easily without animal fats.

2- Don't eat processed foods, if they are meat or veggie or grain.

3- Every time I look in the mirror I look really nice. Fortunately, the human body is well-designed and makes its own collagen when consistently given the nutrients it needs to do so. 

Vitamin C rich fruits and *vegetables* are natural sources of *collagen* production. You should try to include citrus fruits like oranges, lemons and strawberries into your daily diet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Because I watched the documentary. I also watched "What The Health".


But you wont read anything that may contradict your views.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2017)

Player99 said:


> You should try to include citrus fruits like oranges, lemons and strawberries into your daily diet.


I never said that I don't.
How did you come up with this assumption?
Oh .. toss some grapefruit and olives onto your list.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Cool story brah...


This is the kind of internet counter arguments I come here for. Classic trolling. Love it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I eat pasteurized egg whites only. 

I feel excellent existing on a vegetarian diet. My health is excellent according to my test results and my numbers! I march to the beat of my own drummer. 

I will get some flack for this from the meat eaters but I don't really care. My diet and exercise program works for me!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> You'll note you directed that at yourself...


Understood and intended.

I was going to turn your quote into 'you've got a thick dick' but thought better, until now, don't want my inbox to fill up with requests for picts.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> But you wont read anything that may contradict your views.


It's probably better that he doesn't read anything. What I've seen from this dude suggests that he would have been better off if he'd never learned to read and write.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Wardo said:


> It's probably better that he doesn't read anything. What I've seen from this dude suggests that he would have been better off if he'd never learned to read and write.


OK Donald.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Lola said:


> *I will get some flack for this from the meat eaters* but I don't really care. My diet and exercise program works for me!


I don't believe that you will because you're not trying to preach to anyone that they should follow your lifestyle.
Power to you sister.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Eggs make you cross.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I kinda wish **** sapien never discovered meat or eggs or bone marrow or any of those deadly, horrible foods that are still a part of 90% of human diets (and have been for 1000's of years).

Because we would have never evolved to invent stuff like computers - and I wouldn't have to read some of the stupid shit posted by gullible people that can turn on a TV. BFD!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Our naturopath tells us that eggs are just about the perfect food. We have eggs every morning as it's important to start your day with protein.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Wardo said:


> It's probably better that he doesn't read anything.
> What I've seen from this dude suggests that he would have been better off if he'd never learned to read and write.


Unfortunately, this is the problem with most of the problems of the world.
Many societies that keep their populace ignorant with the restriction of education.
Why? To keep control over what they are allowed to know and think.
Some choose, for whatever reason, to not learn/research other perspectives.

The three levels of ignorance;
Those who don't have the capacity to learn.
Those who can't afford to learn.
and the most dangerous,
Those who refuse to learn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> I kinda wish **** sapien never discovered meat or eggs or bone marrow or any of those deadly, horrible foods that are still a part of 90% of human diets (and have been for 1000's of years).
> 
> Because we would have never evolved to invent stuff like computers - and I wouldn't have to read some of the stupid shit posted by gullible people that can turn on a TV. BFD!


I'll go two more steps backwards and suggest that it would've been ideal if we didn't crawl out of the oceans or climb down from the trees.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bolero said:


> wow that's a drag!!
> 
> have you tried just the egg whites?



No, because I am not sure which part of the egg is causing the problem and am not will to experiment to find out.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Brown eggs taste better to me than white



Damned near impossible to find a white egg in the UK.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Because I watched the documentary. I also watched "What The Health".



And what, exactly, makes them authoritative?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

colchar said:


> And what, exactly, makes them authoritative?


Because they are on the internet.

The people they interview are leading research doctors, and doctors etc. The science they expose is peer reviewed, and not bought by big corporations like many of the leading Canadian and American health organizations are.
Cancer Society, American Diabetes Ass. etc are all sponsored by bad food corps like KFC. They are not allowed to say anything about the association between disease and diet because they are funded by the very foods that cause the diseases they are set up to cure. The American govt has a special dept set up to invent ways to increase food consumption. Cheese in the pizza crust? The American Govt invented it, and paid a pizza chain $12 Million to start serving it up. On and on...

You guys (and gals) can call me names, and insult me and what I am saying, but it doesn't change the truth about the N American diet. Meat, animal fats and processed foods are what is making everyone sick.

Watch the 2 docs, and then we can talk...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like eggs.

I like frying up a big mess o bacon, then frying my eggs in the bacon grease.

If I am really feeling it, I may put a piece of bread or 2 in the bacon grease and make a bacon and egg sandwich. Just needs a bit of ketchup, and a bit of pepper.

I don't put any salt on it because I am concerned about my diet.^)@#


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I may put a piece of bread or 2 in the bacon grease


When you pull them out of the pan, rub a clove of garlic over them.
Your taste buds will thank you.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> I watched the documentary months ago. I cannot remember the exact scientific explanation from the documentary, and knowing how important it is to get it right, I cannot paraphrase in case I misquote. If you watch the video, and follow some, if not all it's findings, your older self will thank you.


Just outline the lowdown, we won't hold you to accuracy. I'm on cellular internet and don't want to waste my data. I agree about refined & factory foods. Total garbage


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I agree about refined & factory foods. Total garbage


Same here.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

@Jim DaddyO , you forgot the sausage and potato and brown beans all frying in the grease at the same time . hp sauce on top. sometimes malt vinegar Can you tell my grandparents were from the UK? lol


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I watched the documentary months ago. I cannot remember the exact scientific explanation from the documentary, and knowing how important it is to get it right, I cannot paraphrase in case I misquote. If you watch the video, and follow some, if not all it's findings, your older self will thank you.


Did you ever raise chickens....who are omnivorous and sometimes cannibalistic.....go out and collect eggs twice a day. I take it you're a city boy who just watches documentaries. As far as my older self thanking me, I passed my older self 10 years ago and I thank my younger self for eating the foods I still eat and love.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I'll go two more steps backwards and suggest that it would've been ideal if we didn't crawl out of the oceans or climb down from the trees.
> View attachment 115369


Maybe we should go back to the oceans. Worked for the whales and such. See how long the vegetarians and such would last.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Did you ever raise chickens....who are omnivorous and sometimes cannibalistic.....go out and collect eggs twice a day. I take it you're a city boy who just watches documentaries. As far as my older self thanking me, I passed my older self 10 years ago and I thank my younger self for eating the foods I still eat and love.


I ate 3 eggs most days for a long long time. I am not a city boy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Brown eggs taste better to me than white


Strange 'cause a chicken can lay both colored eggs. What about purple and blue and green eggs.....they're kinda bitter. Same with brown eggs from Banty chickens.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> When you pull them out of the pan, rub a clove of garlic over them.
> Your taste buds will thank you.


Then put a couple of sunnyside up eggs with some panfries and bacon on the plate too. Along with some hot, black plainjane coffee.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I ate 3 eggs most days for a long long time. I am not a city boy.


Eating 3 eggs most days for a long time makes you a country boy who grew up on a farm? Nah. I coulod be wrong but I sorta figure you're a lot younger than me and your eggs came from a store. I do believe you're the guy who said, 'because it's on the internet'.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

colchar said:


> No idea - I can't eat the damned things any more. Whenever I do I end up with terrible stomach pain (between the belly button and the pelvic bone), gas, bloating, etc. and all the unpleasantness that goes along with those.
> 
> I would kill to be able to eat eggs again, but the pain simply isn't worth it. That being said, I can eat things that have egg in them. I couldn't eat french toast, but I can eat other stuff that contains eggs without any trouble.


My Mother couldn't eat eggs unless they were cooked with hard yokes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Eating 3 eggs most days for a long time makes you a country boy who grew up on a farm? Nah. I coulod be wrong but I sorta figure you're a lot younger than me and your eggs came from a store. I do believe you're the guy who said, 'because it's on the internet'.


Haha Inspector Clouseau? 

Farm or store doesn't really make much difference.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't find the article I was looking for, but several of them say pretty much the same thing. Farm fresh eggs from chickens eating what chickens naturally eat are the best nutritionally.

Healthy Eggs: What To Buy

The worst are "organic eggs" where the chicken is fed a diet of mostly grains. Like the ones A&W advertise they use.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I agree about refined & factory foods. Total garbage


Of course. And the other is moderation. Too much meat, or eggs, or water or oxygen, is bad for you. But we've evolved to eat a balanced diet, not some of these mono-diets that are promoted by anyone, whether it be Atkins or this guy and his internet buddies. It's getting close to .....


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I buy a lot of stuff, including eggs from the nearby Hutterite Colony. I don't think the chickens run free there cause the yokes aren't that dark (eating grass makes the yokes darker) but the eggs are good anyway. They say "uninspected" right on the cartons. Never had a bad one. 
I look at that wall of eggs at the grocery store and think, "wtf? how did something as simple as an egg get so complicated".


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> My Mother couldn't eat eggs unless they were cooked with hard yokes.



I've had problem with them regardless of how they were cooked - hard boiled (for chopped egg sandwiches), scrambled, omelettes, fried, soft boiled. The method of preparation doesn't make a difference for me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I buy a lot of stuff, including eggs from the nearby Hutterite Colony. I don't think the chickens run free there cause the yokes aren't that dark (eating grass makes the yokes darker) but the eggs are good anyway. They say "uninspected" right on the cartons. Never had a bad one.
> I look at that wall of eggs at the grocery store and think, "wtf? how did something as simple as an egg get so complicated".


I remember that too. We used to get eggs, chickens, pork and a few other things (home made hooch) from the Hutterites. Everything was as natural as possible (i.e. as cheap as they could do it - labor was free but sprays and chemicals were not). We raised our own beef so we never bought any of that from them.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hutterite chickens for me. So much tastier when they have had a life outside a cage. Same for eggs.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you ever been to an egg farm? Check it out on You Tube. Mind you, they show the worst examples.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Strange 'cause a chicken can lay both colored eggs. What about purple and blue and green eggs.....they're kinda bitter. Same with brown eggs from Banty chickens.


You have it half right. To the best of my knowledge, Brown chickens lay brown eggs and white chickens lay white eggs. At least that was what I was told when my Grandmother was raising some


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Strange 'cause a chicken can lay both colored eggs. What about purple and blue and green eggs.....they're kinda bitter. Same with brown eggs from Banty chickens.


You have it half right. To the best of my knowledge, Brown eared chickens lay brown eggs and white eared chickens lay white eggs. At least that was what I was told when my Grandmother was raising some


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> What about purple and blue and green eggs....


That's the easter bunny's domain.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I kinda wish **** sapien never discovered meat or eggs or bone marrow or any of those deadly, horrible foods that are still a part of 90% of human diets (and have been for 1000's of years).
> 
> Because we would have never evolved to invent stuff like computers - and I wouldn't have to read some of the stupid shit posted by gullible people that can turn on a TV. BFD!



BFD=big fucking drama?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

colchar said:


> I've had problem with them regardless of how they were cooked - hard boiled (for chopped egg sandwiches), scrambled, omelettes, fried, soft boiled. The method of preparation doesn't make a difference for me.


That sucks.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> BFD=big fucking drama?


Close. Replace 'drama' with 'deal'.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> That sucks.



Tell me about it! I love eggs.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This has been a cold summer.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

when I was a kid I saw a chicken scuttle under the wooden fence around the pig pen

the pigs promptly cornered the chicken, smeared it into the mud, and then devoured it

freaked me out, I'd only seen the the pigs eat "pig feed" up to that point

so I guess chickens AND pigs eat pretty much anything

I had no problems eating bacon & eggs after that


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Close. Replace 'drama' with 'deal'.


Okay! Capiche.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> That's the easter bunny's domain.
> 
> View attachment 115569


Not really. Amerucanas lay blue eggs, Olive Eggers lay greenish eggs. A french breed lays almost black eggs.....a very dark brown.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> You have it half right. To the best of my knowledge, Brown eared chickens lay brown eggs and white eared chickens lay white eggs. At least that was what I was told when my Grandmother was raising some


We had raised around 200 chickens a year. Most were for meat, some were for eggs for more chickens and some were for eggs to eat and to sell. A lot of egg color comes from what the chickens eat. I believe some one was pulling something when they told you about chicken ears.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Haha Inspector Clouseau?
> 
> Farm or store doesn't really make much difference.


If you say so playa. Just keep munching on your carrot.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

@Electraglide google chicken egg color. Egg color has nothing to do what they eat. it's genetics. Egg color is produced by different pigments produced by the particular breed. And for the most part you can tell the egg color by the ear lobe color, with a few exceptions


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> If you say so playa. Just keep munching on your carrot.


Same as organic milk and regular milk. The dioxin falls on the organic grass the same as the regular grass.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

We had a few free-range chickens which leads me to now share... (drum roll)

*True Stories of The Red Hen 
*
1) we came home and my little son was crying: "A fox carried The Red Hen off into the bush!" Later that evening The Red Hen was back with her flock. Poor fox.

2) The Red Hen decided to lay her eggs in the straw up by the old goat shed. Hundreds of feet from the coop. One morning I went up to get the egg and there was a dead weasel laying beside the nest with his eye poked out. Poor weasel. 

3) a bear was trying to get in to the chicken coop via the tiny hen entrance. After sticking his face in there a few times, he gave up and went away. Lucky bear.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> *True Stories of The Red Hen *


There's a song there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> We had a few free-range chickens which leads me to now share... (drum roll)
> 
> *True Stories of The Red Hen
> *
> ...


A song? Hell, I think there's a graphic novel in that chicken.

Red Hen Meets Deadpool 3, coming soon to a theatre near you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Red Hen Meets Deadpool 3, coming soon to a theatre near you.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL

That chicken would kick this guys ass. And probably play better blues guitar, too.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'm still laughing. Those pictures are perfect!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> That chicken would kick this guys ass. And probably play better blues guitar, too.


Is that trudough at some United Nations deal.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> @Electraglide google chicken egg color. Egg color has nothing to do what they eat. it's genetics. Egg color is produced by different pigments produced by the particular breed. And for the most part you can tell the egg color by the ear lobe color, with a few exceptions


I disagree. The reason eggs with omega threes have much darker yellow yolk because of the flax seed the hens are fed in order to transfer the omega 3 into the egg. So colour is, at least in part due to the diet of the hen (or at least in this case)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

We're talking about shells not yolks

Well you need to do some research. Most chickens with brown/red ears lay brown eggs because their genetics produce the enzyme that makes the eggs brown. The chicken that makes blue eggs is making blue eggs because of the enzyme it's genetics call for. A white chicken that produces white eggs will never lay a brown egg because it doesnt have the enzyme to make brown eggs. No matter what you feed it, it's going to lay white eggs


According to the Michigan State university

All eggs start out white in color; those that are laid in shades other than white have pigments deposited on them as the eggs travel through the hen’s oviduct. The journey through the chicken’s oviduct takes approximately 26 hours. The shell takes roughly 20 hour to be complete. Ameraucana birds have the pigment oocyanin deposited on the egg as it travels through the oviduct. This pigment permeates the egg shell resulting in the interior and exterior of the egg being the same blue color. Chickens that lay brown tinted eggs deposit the pigment protoporphyrin on the eggs late in the process of forming the shell. The pigment therefore does not penetrate the interior of the egg, but tints only the surface of the egg, which is why brown eggs are white on the interior. In the case of an Olive Egger, a brown pigment overlays a blue egg shell resulting in a green egg. The darker the brown pigment the more olive color of the resulting egg.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> We're talking about shells not yolks
> .


That's really all you had to say right there


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> I disagree. The reason eggs with omega threes have much darker yellow yolk because of the flax seed the hens are fed in order to transfer the omega 3 into the egg. So colour is, at least in part due to the diet of the hen (or at least in this case)


We talking the shell or the color of the yolk and the albumen? Eggs from free range chickens that have a varied diet including grass and bugs have a brighter yellow yolk and the white is not as watery. Growing up when we had lots of free range chickens we never heard of omega 3s and as far as I recall there wasn't a lot of flax in the grains we fed the chickens, Wheat, oats, some barley and oyster shell to supplement the sand and gravel they picked up. 
@knight_yyz about 15 years back my younger brother and I raised about 30 or so Leghorns....I guess a white chicken has white ears, I've never looked. They were free range and until they went into the freezer they laid eggs.....white and brown eggs. I'm just going by going into the hen house and collecting eggs. Did that for years. 
Anyway, bacon, eggs, panfries, buttered toast and black coffee are a good breakfast.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> .....about 15 years back my younger brother and I raised about 30 or so Leghorns....I guess a white chicken has white ears, I've never looked. They were free range and until they went into the freezer they laid eggs.....white and brown eggs. I'm just going by going into the hen house and collecting eggs. Did that for years.
> Anyway, bacon, eggs, panfries, buttered toast and black coffee are a good breakfast.


Did any of those chickens ever cross the road? And if so, did you have a chance to query them as to their motivations and justification for such actions? This very topic appears to have been under discussion by serious scholars and philosophers for centuries, if not millennia. If you got the goods, fess up, eh?

And that does look like a mighty fine brekky right there. Of course, anything with bacon .........


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

*What came first, the chicken or the egg? From the divine to the profane in two seconds*...

_Kapn_: Hey Lenny, how was the apprenticeship exam?

_Lenny_: It was hard. They had all kinds of questions. They even asked: "What came first, the chicken or the egg?" I thought about that for a long time, but I got it right.

_Kapn_: So what came first?

_Lenny_: The chicken. Because it had to lay the egg.

_Kapn_: Where did the chicken come from?

_Lenny_ (_with an "aha!" look_): God made it.

_Kapn_ (_paternal and supportive_): You did get it right Lenny. That's what all the classic philosophers say.

_Lenny_ (_obviously pleased with this praise_): Hey, we're going to the strip club after. Why don't you come too? I'll buy you a lap dance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


>


This presupposes way more than the classic philosophies in my not-so-humble opinion. Remove statements like:

1) "egg-laying animals existed long before the chicken came about" (presupposition presented as fact)
2) "these small mutations in DNA over thousands of generations create new species" (presupposition presented as fact)
3) "we classify species according how they are now, not how they were millions of years ago" (etc.)

I know some of you are going to automatically turn this into a creation vs evolution argument in a matter of minutes. I won't participate in that. All I ask is:

*What are the presuppositions that classic philosophers present as fact?*

If you can't answer that, your position in the chicken/egg debate is not fully informed. Can we avoid the usual half-baked internet arguments from BOTH SIDES. I doubt it. Lol.

Thanks Laristotle. I like the bit about the OV-17. I would like to try some proto-chicken eggs with some proto-bacon. Mmmmm...


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

There's nothing better than a half-baked internet argument. I thought that was the whole point of the internet.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man, I'm learning all kinds of useful stuff in this thread!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Laristotle? Wasn't he one of the original classic philosophers? WTF!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> I would like to try some proto-chicken eggs with some proto-bacon. Mmmmm...


Don't forget the proto-lettuce with the proto-tomato on toasted proto-bread.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I had bacon and eggs for breakfast.

Anyone that doesn't want their bacon, eggs, meat and cheese, send it to me. I'll take care of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2017)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I had bacon and eggs for breakfast.
> 
> Anyone that doesn't want their bacon, eggs, meat and cheese, send it to me. I'll take care of it.


My share is available at the store for you to pick up at your leisure.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

lately I have been steaming my eggs, instead of hardboiling

the white texture is fluffier, and if you like them with a runny yolk I think it's easier to nail, as the steamer has a timer on it

I originally bought the steamer to murder vegetables, but it's great for eggs too


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I just murdered some vegetables with a Buck 119. If they weren't dead when I ate them they must be dead now because I don't feel anything squirming around.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

....edited, questionable joke potentially in very bad taste


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

Grilled portobello mushrooms.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Grilled portobello mushrooms.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Pork back ribs on my grill.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm just getting ready for an 8 hour smoke tomorrow, three racks of St. Louis style ribs. Low and slow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

We've been buying a case of bacon about every week and a couple of days.

Such a thing of beauty.









We get eggs by the 18-pack to go with it.

Bacon saved my bacon. Literally.
I was pre-diabetic, overweight, and had blood markers off the charts.

30 days of bacon for breakfast lunch and dinner, with an egg substituted in once in a while for variety, an occasional avocado, and I lost 30 pounds in those 30 days. Another month and half of low carb, high fat eating and I dropped another 20+ pounds. I'm hovering around 52 pounds lighter. I dip lower to about 56 gone but never less than 52.

I'm no longer pre-diabetic and my blood tests came back excellent. My blood pressure is and always has been normal.
The only issue my doctor has now is that I don't really exercise. Never have. I need to, but I have some kind of mental block around that. It's just boring to me.

Three months later and I'm keeping the weight off. It's no longer a diet. It's just what I eat.
One day I had bacon and eggs for breakfast, a rack of ribs for lunch and a steak and salad for dinner.
So. Damn. Happy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


>


You'll need these...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

EGGS VS CIGARETTES...









*Eggs vs. Cigarettes in Atherosclerosis*
 Michael Greger M.D. FACLM  March 11th, 2013 Volume 12

A similar exponential increase in carotid artery plaque buildup was found for smokers and egg eaters.








Web Page: Eggs vs. Cigarettes in Atherosclerosis | NutritionFacts.org


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

You're not swaying anyone.
Knock it off already.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

laristotle said:


> You're not swaying anyone.
> Knock it off already.


Who made you the moderator of this site?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

CAULIFLOWER STEAK????

what the fuck....seriously?


I did like the portabello shrooms you posted though...those are tasty. do you have a recipe to go with that pic?

wondering what the glaze etc is


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

bolero said:


> CAULIFLOWER STEAK????
> 
> what the fuck....seriously?
> 
> ...


Balsamic Garlic Grilled Portobello Mushrooms | Sassy Southern Yankee


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

There Is Almost No Good Science in the Movie 'What the Health'


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

And this tears it apart with a minute by minute commentary.

What The Health: A Wolf’s Eye Review

The "too long; didn't read" version: almost all of the claims are unsubstantiated. All of it is fear mongering exaggeration.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

dodgechargerfan said:


> There Is Almost No Good Science in the Movie 'What the Health'


_^ This article originally appeared on dietdoctor.com. 
_
Who is diet doctor.com?

A comment about the article:

This sounds like the head of McDonald's or some major meat eating corporation has Hired some meat eating Junky who has a PHD in writing absolute garbage to put this together. I've never read such crap and false information in all my life. Kip also talks about sustainability for the planet and why wasn't this mentioned here. He also talks about how we are the human body is set up to consume a plant based diet rather than meat and this wasn't also mentioned. Don't be fooled people. This has to be sponsored by a massive meat corporation just like all the the other health associations are because they want you to become ill. We are in the world of treating diseases and not preventing them.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Player99 said:


>


So, scaring people into buying something.

Seems legit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

dodgechargerfan said:


> And this tears it apart with a minute by minute commentary.
> 
> What The Health: A Wolf’s Eye Review
> 
> The "too long; didn't read" version: almost all of the claims are unsubstantiated. All of it is fear mongering exaggeration.


What the health isn't selling any products or services for profit. The conventional food industry is, and is heavily invested in discrediting WTH to continue as things are. If you have not watched What The Health, and are relying on these pop-up critics, well carry on.

The really good show is Eating You Alive. What The Health is good but the other digs a little deeper.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

Deny, ridicule and shoot the messenger. Meat eaters are an angry bunch.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

The point of all of the rebuttals to "What The Health?" is, mostly, that there is no one right answer for everyone.
The tone and the cinematic makeup of the documentary is akin to a horror movie, scaring you with "facts" that are not much more than equivocation to two or more disconnected pieces of information.

There is another side to every point made in the documentary and they are conveniently left out because then the audience wouldn't be as scared.

I eat meat because I understand what carbohydrates do to MY body. 
And I know what a high fat low carb diet has done for me in the last 6 months. Essentially, it saved my life.
Sure, I could eat low carb, high fat plant based foods, but then I'd really being angry. Because bacon doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Deny, ridicule and shoot the messenger. Meat eaters are an angry bunch.


I think we are pretty chill, you're the one using a lot of bold typeface and getting rammy with the headlines. Chill,.., listen to some meat sizzle.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Player99 said:


> What the health isn't selling any products or services for profit. The conventional food industry is, and is heavily invested in discrediting WTH to continue as things are. If you have not watched What The Health, and are relying on these pop-up critics, well carry on.
> 
> The really good show is Eating You Alive. What The Health is good but the other digs a little deeper.


I was referring to the bowel cancer video. All that fear, then pushing a couple of websites.

Many of the critics that I've read or listened to also discredit the diets recommended by the American Health Association and The Canada Food Guide.
Most of the studies behind those guides and a lot of the "meat is bad for you" and "eggs are bad for you" articles and documentaries are faulty studies and newer, more rigorous studies are discrediting them every day.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I think we are pretty chill, you're the one using a lot of bold typeface and getting rammy with the headlines. Chill,.., listen to some meat sizzle.


This.

I don't disagree with you Player99 with regard to a vegetarian diet if it's the right thing for you.

I disagree with the fear mongering tactics that are used by the creators of the documentary and videos that you've linked, and I presume, you ascribe to.

I linked the articles I did because I think the thread deserves to see the other side of the story.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

I guess if you consider proof fear mongering then the doctors and researchers with no gain presenting study results are doing that.

"Many of the critics that I've read or listened to also discredit the diets recommended by the American Health Association and The Canada Food Guide.
Most of the studies behind those guides and a lot of the "meat is bad for you" and "eggs are bad for you" articles and documentaries are faulty studies and newer, more rigorous studies are discrediting them every day."

What The Health and Eating You Alive show how govt food guides are not designed for the heath of the people, but rather for the health of the beef and dairy industry.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> This.
> 
> I don't disagree with you Player99 with regard to a vegetarian diet if it's the right thing for you.
> 
> ...


I have it on good authority, like expert insiders, that those Don't Eat Beef and Don't Eat Eggs infomercials are produced by The Cow and Chicken Authority. This is a group of cows and chickens organized and politicized, some might even say radicalized. Their goal is to stop the traditional role they have played in society, that of a food source (their only real purpose). They are trying to get people to believe that what we've done for over a thousand years, i.e. eat them and their offspring, is bad for us, as ridiculous as that is.

Gary Larson tried many times to bring this extremely aggressive action pac to people's awareness, but everyone just took it as comedy. It wasn't. Cows and chickens are organizing. They are in the early stages of taking us over. Peta and veggie-geeks are subliminally controlled by them to do their bidding and make their case (since they still don't want to be outed just yet - BTW, seen Gary Larson lately, not fvcking likely - they killed him). 










Save a human. Eat a cow and a chicken. And some veal and eggs for good measure. It's you or them, whose side are you on?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

This is what I'll be looking at tomorrow night. Yummmmmmmmm...................












The band's playing for some outdoor party. They's gonna roast us up some pigs and chickens (no possum available) - and watch a couple guys pulverize each other on TV, I hear. I look forward to the gig and the food. Don't care so much about the pulverization, but rumor has it there's a bit of money on the line.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Did any of those chickens ever cross the road? And if so, did you have a chance to query them as to their motivations and justification for such actions? This very topic appears to have been under discussion by serious scholars and philosophers for centuries, if not millennia. If you got the goods, fess up, eh?
> 
> And that does look like a mighty fine brekky right there. Of course, anything with bacon .........
> 
> View attachment 115929


No roads where me and my brother kept our chickens.....had to fertilize the crops. As far as the ones when I was growing up, they had no need to cross the road until they were frozen. Never checked any to see what color their ears were, just collected eggs and killed and cleaned chickens. That was a chore in itself because their "pen" was about 1/2 an acre or so. Every year the pen got moved and the land became the house garden.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> ..... It's you or them, whose side are you on?


....... lmao.

And Larson was great.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


The egg got laid so it came first. 


Player99 said:


> Grilled
> portobello mushrooms.


Doesn't smell or taste like steak and if it was steak It's too over cooked and has some green stuff and some sauce on it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I live in farm country and I can assure you that the farmers take great pains in escorting all the ground hogs, and other critters off the land personally before they hand work the multi-hundred acre plots, and never EVER put anything harmful on them like a chemical herbicide or high nitrogen fertiliser. They also don't put miles of plastic pipe in the ground so the silt and said chemicals never get into the waterways either. So yeah, crops are really environmentally friendly.

The whole paragraph is sarcastic bullshit. The only true part is that I do live in farm country.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

dodgechargerfan said:


> bacon doesn't grow on trees.


That's why you should plant bacon rose bushes.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> This is what I'll be looking at tomorrow night. Yummmmmmmmm...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imelda May will be singing the national anthem.
A song from her, and then a plateful of pork? Sign me up!!
I don't much care about the pulverising either, but Mayweather should take it since it's a boxing match.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

laristotle said:


> That's why you should plant bacon rose bushes.
> 
> View attachment 116305


Such a beautiful sight.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Who made you the moderator of this site?


I think he's saying you are preaching to the choir. When people don't want to see something, they won't, no matter how big the soapbox is, no matter how right you are. I'm not saying you are wrong, but people don't want to be told they should change. Like smokers who think non-smokers are infringing on their lives. Or like telling high end (insert company name here) owners that they burned and pissed on their their money. They don't want to hear it and will find justification to defend their purchase and totally shut down....So basically, do what is right for you, which is all that matters in the end.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

for the meat people and the cheating vegetarians... ribs are in for the next 8 hours, I'll update later


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Emma Morano of Italy turned 117 years old last November. She says, her long life is due to eating two eggs every day. Sorry guys, nothing said about bacon. She also booted out a husband that she didn't love in 1938 and remained single. Hard to say what the real evidence is here... Sorry again guys.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

There was a documentary I saw a few years ago where they studied people over 100 years of age... There seemed to be a type of human body that just lives longer with much less age related disease. Regardless of lifestyle. They just live long and don't get sick.

There was another study of a secluded Mormon community that had not had any fresh DNA introduced in the 300 or so years that they had settled in the USA. They kept meticulous records of crops, weather, births, deaths etc. The study found a relationship between the harshness and amounts of food available, but it skipped a generation. So if a baby had a hard hungry gestation, her grandchildren would die young. There was a lot more info about it but hopefully I have explained the gist of it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Player99 said:


> There was a documentary I saw a few years ago where they studied people over 100 years of age... There seemed to be a type of human body that just lives longer with much less age related disease. Regardless of lifestyle. They just live long and don't get sick.
> 
> There was another study of a secluded Mormon community that had not had any fresh DNA introduced in the 300 or so years that they had settled in the USA. They kept meticulous records of crops, weather, births, deaths etc. The study found a relationship between the harshness and amounts of food available, but it skipped a generation. So if a baby had a hard hungry gestation, her grandchildren would die young. There was a lot more info about it but hopefully I have explained the gist of it.


I'm sure I saw a documentary years back about people who had a vegetarian diet. Seems they all died for the same reasons the other people died and their life was not ruled by their diet but by how much money they had. As a side point, be a vegetarian/vegan inside and see where that gets you. You'll be somebodies bitch by dessert time.
As far as the Mormons go, that 'religon' was started in 1820 by John Smith....the LDSs.....so your study of a secluded 300 year old Mormon community sorta sucks. It must be really secluded if my brother in law doesn't know about it. He's Mormon.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Emma Morano of Italy turned 117 years old last November. She says, her long life is due to eating two eggs every day. Sorry guys, nothing said about bacon. She also booted out a husband that she didn't love in 1938 and remained single. Hard to say what the real evidence is here... Sorry again guys.


Bet she smokes and drinks a fair amount of wine too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> I'm sure I saw a documentary years back about people who had a vegetarian diet. Seems they all died for the same reasons the other people died and their life was not ruled by their diet but by how much money they had. As a side point, be a vegetarian/vegan inside and see where that gets you. You'll be somebodies bitch by dessert time.
> As far as the Mormons go, that 'religon' was started in 1820 by John Smith....the LDSs.....so your study of a secluded 300 year old Mormon community sorta sucks. It must be really secluded if my brother in law doesn't know about it. He's Mormon.


Not Mormon then. Perhaps Mennonites. Perhaps Amish.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Bet she smokes and drinks a fair amount of wine too.


My Dad smoked a pipe until he was seventy:

"You know why I smoke Erinmore tobacco? It's the strongest I can find; if I could find something stronger, I'd smoke that."

He lived to 94. And even then, I think he just "gave up the ghost", as they say, because he was both blind and deaf ("This is no way to live.") 

Mom made it to 94 as well. They drank coffee every morning and tea every night. So do I. Very "scientific" of me, eh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2017)

This is similar:

Human transgenerational responses to early-life experience: potential impact on development, health and biomedical research.

Review: Human transgenerational responses to early-life experience: potential impact on development, health and biomedical research
Mammalian experiments provide clear evidence of male line transgenerational effects on health and development from paternal or ancestral early-life exposures such as diet or stress. The few human observational studies to date suggest (male line) transgenerational effects exist that cannot easily be attributed to cultural and/or genetic inheritance. Here we summarise relevant studies, drawing attention to exposure sensitive periods in early life and sex differences in transmission and offspring outcomes. Thus, variation, or changes, in the parental/ancestral environment may influence phenotypic variation for better or worse in the next generation(s), and so contribute to common, non-communicable disease risk including sex differences. We argue that life-course epidemiology should be reframed to include exposures from previous generations, keeping an open mind as to the mechanisms that transmit this information to offspring. Finally, we discuss animal experiments, including the role of epigenetic inheritance and non-coding RNAs, in terms of what lessons can be learnt for designing and interpreting human studies.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I think both meat _and_ vegetables are essential for a balanced diet. Like this, for example:


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I think both meat _and_ vegetables are essential for a balanced diet. Like this, for example:


lol @ "I been workin since I was nine years old"

If that was on the idiot box teevee today - there'd be statues torn down along with over educated progressive people rioting in the streets and burning cop cars etc. ....lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2017)

Wardo said:


> If that was on the idiot box teevee today -


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

KapnKrunch said:


> Emma Morano of Italy turned 117 years old last November. She says, her long life is due to eating two eggs every day. Sorry guys, nothing said about bacon. She also booted out a husband that she didn't love in 1938 and remained single. Hard to say what the real evidence is here... Sorry again guys.


I've been eating eggs every other day. May have to bump that up. As for booting out her husband in 1938, maybe it works both ways. As for me, I tell my wife of 47 years that the reason woman live longer than men is that men have to put up with all the stress they get from women. It's too late to change things now so I'm learning how to reduce my stress level to try to even things out. So far it's working as I'm still here.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

47 years is impressive.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Not Mormon then. Perhaps Mennonites. Perhaps Amish.


Maybe it was the Quakers or the Shakers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> 47 years is impressive.


47 years is a long, long life sentence.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)

Electraglide said:


> Maybe it was the Quakers or the Shakers.


Ha ha... Nice try on the gaslighting.

Human transgenerational responses to early-life experience: potential impact on development, health and biomedical research.

Review: Human transgenerational responses to early-life experience: potential impact on development, health and biomedical research
Mammalian experiments provide clear evidence of male line transgenerational effects on health and development from paternal or ancestral early-life exposures such as diet or stress. The few human observational studies to date suggest (male line) transgenerational effects exist that cannot easily be attributed to cultural and/or genetic inheritance. Here we summarise relevant studies, drawing attention to exposure sensitive periods in early life and sex differences in transmission and offspring outcomes. Thus, variation, or changes, in the parental/ancestral environment may influence phenotypic variation for better or worse in the next generation(s), and so contribute to common, non-communicable disease risk including sex differences. We argue that life-course epidemiology should be reframed to include exposures from previous generations, keeping an open mind as to the mechanisms that transmit this information to offspring. Finally, we discuss animal experiments, including the role of epigenetic inheritance and non-coding RNAs, in terms of what lessons can be learned for designing and interpreting human studies.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> 47 years is a long, long life sentence.


A promise is a promise.

_(from Grandpa by the Judds)
Did lovers really fall in love to stay
And stand beside each other, come what may?
Was a promise really something people kept
Not just something they would say and then forget._


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My wife keeps horse on the farm just outside the village. She came home with these.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I still draw faces on the eggs sometimes.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Bump. Zombie thread. One of our classics. Dramatic. Controversial. Good reading until the end of the pandemic. 😷


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> A promise is a promise.
> 
> _(from Grandpa by the Judds)
> Did lovers really fall in love to stay
> ...


Not long after this it was over....again. Promise, like love is just another word. 
To answer an age old question.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't remember how many people I have told this when picking up cartons of 18 eggs on sale......check the unit price. The sticker on the store shelf has "price per" on just about every item in there. Why pick up 18 eggs on sale at 24 cents per egg when you can buy 2 12 packs at 22 cents per egg for the same size eggs?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I can't remember how many people I have told this when picking up cartons of 18 eggs on sale......check the unit price. The sticker on the store shelf has "price per" on just about every item in there. Why pick up 18 eggs on sale at 24 cents per egg when you can buy 2 12 packs at 22 cents per egg for the same size eggs?


The place near me where I shop has 30 egg flats of "peewee" eggs for $2.99. Their cheapest med eggs are $3.49 a dozen. A lot of the peewee eggs are the same size as medium eggs. Cheaper to buy the peewee eggs. A times they also discount their eggs if they are close to their BBD. The last ones I picked up were $0.99/doz. Large. I bought 2 doz. They have a fairly good discount system with fairly good prices.....sometimes. Going to have to check it out today.


----------

